# Paint tpo roof, can this be done ?



## csxcobra (Apr 16, 2016)

Can a white tpo roof be painted ? Customer wants a blue or green tpo roof. And i can only find white. What paint can be used ? Or better yet, where can i get 2300sf of green or blue tpo. Thanks.


----------



## hanerykroze (Mar 29, 2016)

no need to paint, just wash tpo roof


----------



## Lindsey Hill (Apr 5, 2016)

You shouldn't have to do anything with TPO except wash it occasionally.


----------



## flatrooferstl (Dec 18, 2008)

you need to use a acrylic resin emulsion paint, but needs to be cleaned and primed first


----------



## TucsonRubberizedCoatings (Feb 21, 2019)

As mentioned, you can indeed paint a TPO roof. However, you will need to prepare the coating properly before you can paint it. You'll also need to use the right type of paint. Many paints will react badly with the materials in your TPO membrane, and that can ruin the color and even make the coating weaker. If you use an acrylic resin emulsion paint, you should be able to paint the surface. You may want to use two coats of paint.


----------

